# 4 Match Strike Setup



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thought I would try a four match set up to see if I could get at least two to strike


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Keep that up and you will go through a LOT of matches!!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good try Hawk, just hitting somthing the size of a match is pretty nice shooting!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

your got them, now just to get them to light!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good fun there Hawk!


----------

